# Sept Throwdown Voting Thread 1 of 3.



## bmudd14474

So there were so many entries that we are doing 3 threads. The top 3 in each thread will be put in a final voting thread to find the second prize winner. 


1) Sausage-in-egg bacon wrapped fatty with criss cut taters and chocolate pintos.
View media item 169242View media item 169243

2) Smoked Sushi ! ! !

Ingredients from the inside out:
1/4 smoked salmon mixed with cream cheese.
White pepper jack cheese rolled into salmon
Smoked P-man(Japanese type of green pepper) to encase the salmon and cheese.
50/50 beef and pork ground with one of my pork butt rubs as seasoning and grilled onions and paprika. (Japan does not sell jimmy dean style sausage packs)

Rolled in steamy sticky white rice. Then a quick roll through a smoked paprika rub and then wrapped it all up to let the juices from the fatty seap and absorb into the rice.

View media item 169246View media item 169247

3) The four egg omelet breakfast fatty

View media item 169248View media item 169249
4) Lasagna Fatty.  Sasuage stuffed with green peppers, onions, garlic, portabello mushrooms, ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese, and sauce.  Smoked with hickory then wraped with a lasagna noodle weave, brushed with sauce and baked.  Served in a pool of red sauce with a side salad and cheesy garlic bread.

View media item 170001View media item 170002

5) MINI FATTIES
4 Sausage fatties
1) salami , ham, little smokies, pulled pork, provolone cheese,
2) pulled pork, salami, green pepper, onions, mushrooms, olives, jalapenos , pepper jack cheese.
3) hamburger, provolone cheese, salami, ham, pulled pork, little smokies
4) pepper jack cheese, olives , onion , green peepers, mushrooms, jalapenos
3 Hamburger fatties
1) hamburger, mozzarella cheese.
2) hamburger, jalapenos, mushroom, onions, american cheese.
3) hamburger, ham, salami, smoked cheddar cheese, little smokies
* All mini fatties smoked then wraped in egg rolls
BREAKFAST FATTIE
Country sausage, hash browns, eggs, american cheese, smoked ham
DESSERT FATTIE
Fresh peaches, apples, plums, strawberries
* Both fatties smoked then wrapped in bisquits.

View media item 169255View media item 169257

6) Hardboiled eggs covered with hashbrowns. Those are surrounded by a mixture of green onions, cheddar and cream cheese. Then a layer of sausage covered with a weave of bacon.


View media item 169258View media item 169259

7) The sweet and sour chicken and rive fatty
I started off by combining pineapple chucks garlic soy sauce and corn starch and putting them in a blender and blending till smooth then added a jalapeno pepper, and a red bell pepper and blended till I had small chunks. 

View media item 169262View media item 169263

8) Simple pork sausage and beef fatties.  I rolled out the sausage and stuffed with scrambled eggs, shredded colby cheddar and shredded monterrey jack cheese.  Rolled it up and applied the bacon weave.  I spiced the ground chuck with garlic, salt and pepper and stuffed with scrambled eggs, the same cheeses and scallions.

View media item 169264View media item 169265

9) Cajun Boudin Crawfish Fatty Pork, Bacon, Rice, Seaweed, Crawfish, Bryner's SmokeHouse Appalachian Rub and Creole Sauce.

View media item 169266View media item 169267

10) New England Clambake Fattie comprised of the bacon weave, a layer of linguica, a layer of chicken and a stuffing made of corn, red onion, potato, lobster and clams. The stuffing was seasoned with Old Bay seasoning and the bacon weave was rubbed with Jeff's Rub. This was smoked with 3/4 cherry wood and 1/4 mesquite.

View media item 169268View media item 169269
11) Baconator Fatty

View media item 169270View media item 169271

12) Breakfast fatty:  Eggs, cheddar stuffed inside a sweet cocoon of maple flavored sausage, wrapped in bacon.

View media item 169272View media item 169273


13) Jalapeño SPAM Fatty - Country Style sausage wrapped around chunked jalapeño flavored SPAM, Three Alarm Colby Jack Cheese, Cream Cheese, and freshly sliced Jalapenos and all that spicy goodness was surrounded in a bacon wrap.  Smoked over a mixture of Hickory and Cherry. 

View media item 169274View media item 169275

14) Country style sausage with spinach, garlic, smoked ham, shredded parmesan cheese, and a few spices all wrapped up in bacon.

View media item 169276View media item 169277

15) Chicken Fajita Fatty.

View media item 169278View media item 169279


----------



## chef jimmyj

There is some great work here!...BUT...It is just plain WRONG that there is already 6X more Views than there are Votes!... If you're looking you should be Voting!  We are a hard working Family, show your Support...Thanks and Good Luck all...JJ


----------



## circuit theory

I had an idea there would be a lot of people submitting for this throwdown because of the great prize, however I had no idea it would be enough for 3 voting threads!   Great work guys!


----------



## bmudd14474

I think I have them all up correctly. If anything needs to be corrected please PM me.


----------



## mountainrubs

They all look good... just want to taste them now.


----------



## pgsmoker64

I would really like to try them all but my favorite is #9.


----------



## big twig

WOW, some really good entries, so tough to choose


----------



## mike johnson

Damn I hate to say it but that #9 looks good. Unfortunately mine is on this page against him LOL..They all look great.


----------



## s2k9k

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is some great work here!...BUT...It is just plain WRONG that there is already 6X more Views than there are Votes!... If you're looking you should be Voting!  We are a hard working Family, show your Support...Thanks and Good Luck all...JJ


JJ, Do "guest" views count on the view count? That might be why so many views, also might be people can't make up their mind so they look then come back later and look again before casting their vote.

Brian, Do we get to vote on each thread? or do we just get 1 vote?


----------



## zahlgren




----------



## scarbelly

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is some great work here!...BUT...It is just plain WRONG that there is already 6X more Views than there are Votes!... If you're looking you should be Voting!  We are a hard working Family, show your Support...Thanks and Good Luck all...JJ





S2K9K said:


> JJ, Do "guest" views count on the view count? That might be why so many views, also might be people can't make up their mind so they look then come back later and look again before casting their vote.
> 
> Brian, Do we get to vote on each thread? or do we just get 1 vote?


Yes - guest views do count


----------



## sound1

Great Job, so hard to choose.


----------



## arnie

HOLY MOLY!


----------



## artisanbeard

Good job everyone! Those look great! I wish I would have gotten mine entered in time, but for now I'll just enjoy the pictures.


----------



## jarjarchef

Great Job!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

S2K9K said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some great work here!...BUT...It is just plain WRONG that there is already 6X more Views than there are Votes!... If you're looking you should be Voting!  We are a hard working Family, show your Support...Thanks and Good Luck all...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> JJ, Do "guest" views count on the view count? That might be why so many views, also might be people can't make up their mind so they look then come back later and look again before casting their vote.
> 
> Brian, Do we get to vote on each thread? or do we just get 1 vote?
Click to expand...


Yes everyone should vote on all 3 threads.


----------



## shoneyboy

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is some great work here!...BUT...It is just plain WRONG that there is already 6X more Views than there are Votes!... If you're looking you should be Voting!  We are a hard working Family, show your Support...Thanks and Good Luck all...JJ


Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like there are going to be 2 more pages to vote on.....I'm waiting to see all of them before I start voting !!!! Oh!  Wait……..I feel my cholesterol levels going up as we speak!!!  ROFLOL…….They are all looking good!!!! Great job everyone……This is going to be a hard one!!!


----------



## smokinhusker

> Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like there are going to be 2 more pages to vote on.....I'm waiting to see all of them before I start voting !!!! Oh ! they all are looking good !!!! This is going to be a hard one !!!


And per Brian: "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Yes everyone should vote on all 3 threads."[/color]

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128065/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-2-of-3

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128066/sept-throwdown-voting-thread-3-of-3


----------



## shoneyboy

OH ! I didn't know that !!!! Well let up get to voting then......


----------



## bigfish98

So when does the voting end?


----------



## artisanbeard

bigfish98 said:


> So when does the voting end?


The top of the poll says it's open until October 2nd.


----------



## bigfish98

ArtisanBeard said:


> The top of the poll says it's open until October 2nd.


Thanks!  must have missed that when my cholesterol spiked!

Bigfish


----------



## tatonka3a2

Be sure to vote on all 3 polls everyone!!    Good luck everyone, there is some great looking fatties for sure!


----------



## davidhef88

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak

There is a lot of creativity in making these fatties....  Great job to all....   Dave


----------



## chefrob

sure are a lot of great entries!


----------



## mossymo

Has anyone else noticed that entries #6 and #8 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


----------



## artisanbeard

MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #6 and #8 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


I didn't notice, but I do now.


----------



## bigfish98

MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #6 and #8 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


I was wondering why we have the requirement for a code word if we aren't going to enforce the requirement?


----------



## bigfish98

bigfish98 said:


> I was wondering why we have the requirement for a code word if we aren't going to enforce the requirement?


Actually, I am pretty sure there were some people that said they had made something but forgot the code word so they didn't send in their entries.  Nothing against the ones that forgot and sent their entries in anyway, but rules are rules.  Every vote for one of the ones that don't have the code word is one vote that a correct entry isn't getting.  If we are allowing it, shouldn't the ones that didn't send theirs in because they forgot the word get to send theirs in for consideration?  So what if they are past the deadline, we aren't following rules anyway.  My two cents.

Bigfish


----------



## bmudd14474

bigfish98 said:


> bigfish98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why we have the requirement for a code word if we aren't going to enforce the requirement?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am pretty sure there were some people that said they had made something but forgot the code word so they didn't send in their entries.  Nothing against the ones that forgot and sent their entries in anyway, but rules are rules.  Every vote for one of the ones that don't have the code word is one vote that a correct entry isn't getting.  If we are allowing it, shouldn't the ones that didn't send theirs in because they forgot the word get to send theirs in for consideration?  So what if they are past the deadline, we aren't following rules anyway.  My two cents.
> 
> Bigfish
Click to expand...


Yes there are some without the code word that I included. Those people can't win the prize but I wanted to display all the entries. The grand prize will be awarded after judges choice. The voting is for the second prize.


----------



## boykjo

bump


----------



## smokinhusker

Great job everyone and Good luck!


----------



## thoseguys26

Which one to vote for..........................  Heck of a turn out!


----------



## aneura

I thought the word Smoker had to be in the picture to qualify..


----------



## davidhef88

So for second prize you don't need the code word????


David


----------



## mossymo

Davidhef88 said:


> So for second prize you don't need the code word????
> David



I think the rules are just guidelines... nothing we need to adhere too.


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> Davidhef88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for second prize you don't need the code word????
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rules are just guidelines... nothing we need to adhere too.
Click to expand...



As stated before if you would of read prior post the people without the word are NOT able to win the prizes. But as I have done in all other throwdowns I still include them for everyone to see.


----------



## davidhef88

Brian,  first let me start by saying you have done a great job with this, the amount of your own time you took to do this is greatly appreciated. I think it is great you want everyone's hard work displayed. I just disagree with non qualified entry's getting votes. Maybe next throwdown wh can have a disqualified thread ?


David


----------



## mossymo

The entree's that do not have the code word "Smoker" in the photo's have received 18 votes to date (9am CST 9/29/12). These are 18 votes that the entree's that do have the code "Smoker" on their photo could have received. These 18 votes between the 3 - September Throwdown threads change the outcome of the "People's Choice" finalist.


----------



## s2k9k

MossyMO said:


> The entree's that do not have the code word "Smoker" in the photo's have received 18 votes to date (9am CST 9/29/12). These are 18 votes that the entree's that do have the code "Smoker" on their photo could have received. These 18 votes between the 3 - September Throwdown threads change the outcome of the "People's Choice" finalist.


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> The entree's that do not have the code word "Smoker" in the photo's have received 18 votes to date (9am CST 9/29/12). These are 18 votes that the entree's that do have the code "Smoker" on their photo could have received. These 18 votes between the 3 - September Throwdown threads change the outcome of the "People's Choice" finalist.




Marty im sorry you disagree. But this is how it is this time and the way I did it the last several months.

Ill look at doing it different in the future but this one is already too far in to change things.


----------



## blowingsmoke

The ideas on here are great cant believe all these great ways to do a fatty ..................


----------



## maloff28

Really creative, incredible work!  This site and the folks on it are the best!!


----------



## ironchef smoke

Question - Fatty #4 States it was baked? Thought we were to smoke the fatty? Where is the smoke ring? I would be hard to smoke Lasagna Noodles and look like that.


----------



## boykjo

Ironchef Smoke said:


> Question - Fatty #4 States it was baked? Thought we were to smoke the fatty? Where is the smoke ring? I would be hard to smoke Lasagna Noodles and look like that.


First off welcome to SMF Ironchef Smoke and were glad to have you aboard. How about swinging over to roll call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and dont forget to fill out your profile

entry #4, It states it was also smoked.......  Rule #1....The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD ......

The Inner part does look to be smoked IMHO


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> It states it was also smoked.......  Rule #1....The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD ......
> 
> The Inner part does look to be smoked IMHO



:yeahthat:


----------



## davidhef88

Quote:
Originally Posted by Moikel link


Thats a great effort by the sponsor ,looks a great prize .Not available way down here far as I know. Never made a fatty unless you count my chinese pigs maw fatty that I made & posted out of curiosity . There are some truly wild creations already in the fatty section so this is going to be a really big deal to win or place.



A fatty is any ground meat that is smoked in the shape of a log. It can be solid meat or stuffed with something. It can have wrapping(dough, bacon, etc) if wanted. It also has to be smoked but I assumed that people would guess that one.


If you wrap in dough you will prob smoke the fatty then wrap in dough and bake in the oven to finish.



I had someone ask does the plate size matter? No it doesn't. As long as its 1 plate per picture then you are ok.


I hope this answers all questions you have. If you have other PM me or ask in the thread.


David


----------

